# Laser Ear Cropping in the bay area



## weapen12 (May 16, 2010)

hello everyone. i was wondering if any one new a place i can take my dog to get his ear laser copped in the bay? also what are the price ranges as well?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Not sure what part of the bay your in but here's a place that does it in Fremont.

American Animal Hospital, American Animal Care Center, Fremont Veterinarian, Pet


----------

